# DIY Cabinet / Reptile Enclosure



## humba_jumba (Apr 3, 2014)

Just did up this cabinet enclosure with my neighbour... We put in a fake rockwall, with some downlights for heating... We sanded it back to bare timber then stained it Jarrah then put on a top coat... This is the second one we have done... Here are pictures of both...















What do you think???


----------



## AussieBen (Apr 3, 2014)

They look good humba_jumba, nice pieces of furniture.


----------



## Virides (Apr 4, 2014)

Great job on the interior! The dark really works with the lighter wood (2nd last photo).

To keep your sliding glass free of finger prints and smudges you can use our finger grips. They simply peel and stick and never fall off. They come in various designs and material types. You can see the full range here - Shop | Virides

You can pay via PayPal which securely services your credit card payments. We also accept bank transfer.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 4, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Turps (Apr 5, 2014)

What does the back ground consist off?


----------



## humba_jumba (Apr 5, 2014)

Turps said:


> What does the back ground consist off?



Basically you use expanding foam onto the cabinet back piece, wait for it to set, carve the expanding foam into the shapes you want, then render the enclosure adding oxide to the render to get the colour you want...


----------



## Turps (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks looks fantastic , one more question what do you render it with ?


----------



## humba_jumba (Apr 6, 2014)

acrylic render... 12 dollars a bag...


----------



## shamat (Apr 6, 2014)

Good job. Did you seal it after rendering? 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## humba_jumba (Apr 6, 2014)

haven't sealed it yet, not sure the best way to go about it...


----------

